

Mike Tyson, App Maker: "I Don't Want To Be A Dinosaur" - swampthing
http://www.fastcompany.com/1753219/mike-tyson-app-maker-i-dont-want-to-be-a-dinosaur

======
Mz
I like it (excerpt):

 _"I never hung around geeks much," Mike Tyson tells Fast Company. But when
Tyson met John and Sam Shahidi, founders of RockLive, and they flew him out to
South By Southwest in Austin, Texas, to meet a herd of techies, many of whom
grew up playing Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!, the champ was smitten. "Afterward,
when I dropped him off at the airport, he was literally teary eyed," John
Shahidi says. The heavyweight champion of the world had just been surrounded
by enthusiastic gamers, programmers, and nerds. "He looked at me and said,
'John, I've never done anything like this in my life.'"_

